# Rhizotomy lumbar/sacral



## rjburd68 (Jun 2, 2009)

We have a new procedure that we are trying to code and we want to verify before sending in the claim.

Procedure performed: 
1.Left L3 medial branch rhizotomy  2.Left L4 medial branch rhizotomy   
3.Right L3 medial branch rhizotomy   4. Right L4 medial branch rhizotomy.

Our belief is to use 63185-50, plus 77003 for the flouro

Any advice is greatly appreciated,
Rob


----------



## Shirleybala (Jun 3, 2009)

My thoughts is we cant use 63185 with 50 modifier,Can u provide the documentation,(did they used fluoro guidance) - 63185 is a open procedure


----------



## rjburd68 (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for responding. After further review, we came to the conclusion to probably use 64622-50 with 64623-RT and 64623-LT and 77003 as it was fluoro and not use the other code as it was not an open procedure. It was 2 levels(segments) and bilateral.
Thanks again.


----------

